# Dumpy is my HERO!!!!!!



## bunnyman666 (Dec 31, 2014)

There has been a jerk who Dumpy has played hockey against. He is the head rent-a-cop at a local establishment. Big, big, big bully. Anywho- This jerk said I should have been dead when they met on Monday, then this big ape fell on him today in hockey. Dumpy is a "strapping" 5'8" and weighs 185# and this jerk is 6'2" and 240#. Dumpy decided to lay a clean hit on him. Jerky rent-a-cop flew into the boards and challenged Dumpy to a fight. Dumpy told him to go to his bench and cry it off. Dumpy stood up for me and I love him!!!!!!

Yay Dumpy!!!!!!!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Jan 8, 2015)

Yay Dumpy! What a bad meanie dat hoomin is and Dumpy was good to do dat


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Unfortunately, Dumpy has been trying to heal his knee. The big bully who felled on Dumpy made Dumpy's knees hurt. Dumpy is taking a couple of weeks off from hockey.

Dumpy has been on the ice, but says the knee isn't "battle worthy", yet he can still play kill the doo rag. Yay!!! 

I don't know what I'd do if my knee wasn't "battle worthy" enough to play kill the doo rag... *shriek!*


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Jan 8, 2015)

Dis hockey sounds dangerous Trix! My hoomin dussent like the hockey. She likes peaceful things like reading and walking.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Dumpy is a weeerdo when it comes to this stuff. But I like watching hockey with Dumpy. I play kill the doo rag and Dumpy says that I want to be a cat when I grow up. I try to tell Dumpy that I just like to beat stuff up!!!!!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Now wait a minute, Sophie- your Mummers is Canadian, yet she doesn't like hockey?!?!?

My Mummers is English, but she isn't a football fan. Dumpy is everything and likes hockey and REAL football, not American football. Dumpy is probably a weerdo... But he's MY weerdo!!!!!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Jan 8, 2015)

bunnyman666 said:


> Now wait a minute, Sophie- your Mummers is Canadian, yet she doesn't like hockey?!?!?
> 
> My Mummers is English, but she isn't a football fan. Dumpy is everything and likes hockey and REAL football, not American football. Dumpy is probably a weerdo... But he's MY weerdo!!!!!



My hoomin likes English football sometimes but she says most sports is a yawn fest. Hoomin comes from the city of the mighty Wayne Gretzky and she says dis olden time was the last time Canadian hockey was good. Sometimes she says that Lacrosse is fun to watch but she'd rather pokes out an eye than watch most sports.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> My hoomin likes English football sometimes but she says most sports is a yawn fest. Hoomin comes from the city of the mighty Wayne Gretzky and she says dis olden time was the last time Canadian hockey was good. Sometimes she says that Lacrosse is fun to watch but she'd rather pokes out an eye than watch most sports.



Wow- does your mummers have an eye patch?


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Jan 9, 2015)

Tee hee! No eye patch..... Yet! Hoomin has eagle eyes, they sees everything. She is watching me always and spying on me. She always looks at my litter pan and says "nice poopies Sophie"....ermehgerd why she always do that?!! I has no privacy!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 9, 2015)

Humans are weird like that. Why are they so fascinated by our poopy doops? Every time people come to our hutch, there are some people that ask about MY poopy doops for their garden. I like my poopy doops where they are. 

Mummers and Dumpy only like very few sports. They were watching American football when their local team was good, but since Dumpy says that they suck so bad that Dyson is going to name a vacuum cleaner model after them, no American football on tele. Them stinky Rams will be gone the year after next, anyways. YAY!!!!!! 

Mummers hates what she calls "squeaky basketball", and Dumpy doesn't quite understand it, either. They also don't get cricket or golf.

The biggest yawn fest I have ever seen was baseball. It moves so slow. Maybe they could make it exciting with doo rags to kill between pitches. Gee wilerkers, it takes SOOOOOOOOOO long for a game. I am glad Dumpy doesn't watch that snooze fest, as Dumpy snores so loud that he sounds like he's sawing down the Redwood Forest!!!!!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Jan 9, 2015)

I like bunny sports; bunny 500, binky. But my favourite sport is the bunloaf!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 9, 2015)

Dumpy says I am too mych of a spaz to play bun loaf; however, I play it a lot more these days...


----------

